# USS San Diego CL 53



## paulhelfrich (May 11, 2009)

I recently completed the Dragon 1/700 "Premium Edition" kit of the USS San Diego CL 53. Nice kit, but a few fit issues with the superstructure. I liked that it included its own photoetch, but a PE crane would have been nice. I used only the PE that came with the kit. The camo pattern on the hull was airbrushed; on the superstructure, it was handpainted.


----------

